#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Ask For Advice >  >  Is it okay to change the bike default silencer?

## சந்தோஷ்

Some bikers are love to modify there bike to get more pickup and make it stylish. Is it okay to change the bike's default silencer? if we change bike's default silencer, Will it cause any problem to the bike? If you guys have knowledge about this please share your thoughts here.

----------

